# Reel Size



## HawgLeg (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay guys, I am looking for a trolling reel that would be used for kings, reds, etc. but I have no clue what size to get. I found aniceinexpensive4/0 online but I have no clue how big it is. They do not list dimensions or anything. Can someone clue me in to how they size reels?

Thanks


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How much money are you looking to spend on just the reel? And then the rod?


----------



## HawgLeg (Nov 20, 2007)

Since I only fish saltwater 15 days or less per year I dont need to spend a bunch. Below is a link to the reel I am interested in.

http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache:-oNVCmvIFtAJ:www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_58379____SearchResults+captains+choice+4/0&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

4/0 aren't huge.......just run down to a local tackle shop and take a look at a few.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Lets put it this way, I took a friend grouper fishing and a brand new reel just like that one literally exploded on a 20# red grouper in 200' of water. Springs and screw caps and assorted other things went all over the boat and into the water. My son handlined in the grouper and the reel was taken back and got his money back. That was back when they first came out so I don't know if they fixed it or not. ButI won't spend the money to find out. 

I will say you will be hard pressed to find a reel for 60 bucks that will hold up to the abuse of offshore fishing and big fish.


----------



## HawgLeg (Nov 20, 2007)

I know this isn't going to be a fabulous reel but I think it would suit my needs. I don't need much since I am limited to 2 weeks or so of saltwater fishing. It wouldn't be usedin deep water for grouper butwould be usedfor kings and big reds.I am aware of the not-so-good quality of the reel but I just wasn't sureif the size (actual physical size)of the reel was overkill.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is about as big around as a grapefruit. It is over kill to me because i use smaller reels but you won't pick one of them up for 50 bucks.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

To answer your question.... A 4/0 (113) Penn Senator II has a 3.5" diameter side plate and is 3"s wide (The 113W is about 1/2" wider). 30# test....475 yards

I like the new ones over the older ones as far as they now have a solid frame and the pinion gear is SS vs brass in the older models.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

That reel should work OK for reds and kings. With both of these you will not use max drag. Locking the drag and bottom fishing is what seperates OK reels from good reels. Like one of the other posters, I have seen cheap reels explode when 15-20 lbsof drag is applied. If you watch on ebay you can get a better quality, used reel for similar money.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a fan of using lighter tackle. I prefer to fight the fish instead of fighting the tackleand a 4/0 may be a little heavy and overkill for kings and reds. My suggestion for these types of fish is picking something that has a max capacity of approx. 300 yds. of 20. Unless you hit a real "smoker king" that will be all you need. I own some of the Shimano TLD series reels and they perform really well. They are lever drags and have graphite frames which keeps them light. You can probably pick up a good used one inyour pricerange. You could probably get away with a TLD 15but aTLD 20 will be more than enough for reds and most of the kingfish caught in the area. 

One thing you didn't mention is if you're trolling or casting ( i.e. pier fishing). If you're pier fishing, you won't be very happy with a revolving spool reel and should probably look at a spinner.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Seachaser, I agree. I have a couple old TLD20's and they work good for those fish down to smaller ones. They are the only lever drags I have and they do an A+ job for me.Maybe someone has a few they want to get rid of? I'll take another.

Skip


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

You'd be better off with something like this.



http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...01_68184?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT&cmid=PP_P1_2



I have always believed that you spend a little more money for something that will last and is more dependable.



Chris


----------



## HawgLeg (Nov 20, 2007)

> *FishnGator (4/16/2009)*You'd be better off with something like this.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...01_68184?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT&cmid=PP_P1_2
> 
> ...


Thank you all for the help. I like the GTO and am going to probably go with the 220. I think that will be all a need.

Thanks again!


----------



## fishindad1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, I have a Penn 310 that is in excellent condition, it is a levelwind, star drag and will handle just about anything that comes your way. I have just cleaned and replaced the shaft bearings and lubed it and it is ready to fish. I'll take $40.00 for it and thats very reasonable. Give me a call if interested or come see me at the T & W flea market tommorrow at booth 54 I have cleaned out my shed and have several reels and rods that I'm getting rid of. Thanks Daryle (850) 916-0219


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

TLD you can use it offshore too


----------

